# Wooden sword House Oct 2012



## Cachewoo (Jan 29, 2013)

Found this whilst on the trail with the bike. Unfortunately the scrap magpies have been, and ripped the place apart. I can find no history on the place but i will endeavour to do so.
Not the greatest pics, but i hope you enjoy.



1 by Cachewoo, on Flickr


2 by Cachewoo, on Flickr


3 by Cachewoo, on Flickr


4 by Cachewoo, on Flickr


5 by Cachewoo, on Flickr


6 by Cachewoo, on Flickr


8 by Cachewoo, on Flickr


9 by Cachewoo, on Flickr


11 by Cachewoo, on Flickr


12 by Cachewoo, on Flickr


13 by Cachewoo, on Flickr


_15 by Cachewoo, on Flickr


14 by Cachewoo, on Flickr


16 by Cachewoo, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 29, 2013)

Will pit it - so you can add pics when your computer is working and we'll pop it back into the mainstream


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 30, 2013)

That looks nice.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice find!


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 30, 2013)

looks good


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 30, 2013)

What a great house. Any more pics of the rooms


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 31, 2013)

more more!!!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 31, 2013)

This looks pretty promising , we need MOOOORE !!!!!


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 31, 2013)

please sir, can I have some more?


----------



## Cachewoo (Jan 31, 2013)

Alright folks but really the place has been brutally torn apart and the roofs lead ! she's leaking real bad  i might have to make a return visit to see how my old friends doing.


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 31, 2013)

why the name wooden sword house? 

and it doesn't matter what state the building is in it is what you make of it yourself


----------



## Cachewoo (Jan 31, 2013)

Very true. First thing i spotted leaning against the house wall.


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 31, 2013)

should've taken a picture of it!


----------



## Cachewoo (Jan 31, 2013)

Wish i had a camera with me when i first found it biking  on my return visit lots of stuff was missing.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 31, 2013)

I like it, looks like it's well hidden away in the woods... Must be great walking through the trees for this to emerge out of nowhere!


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 5, 2013)

looks amazing...creepy and exciting at the same time....many places we all visit are trashed but it's what you see inside yourself.......has huge potential this place.......thanks for sharing


----------



## alex76 (Feb 5, 2013)

Defo cracking this thanks for sharing


----------



## Cachewoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Cheers folks


----------



## Ratters (Feb 10, 2013)

Lovely place I agree


----------

